# Laugh



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I think these are... contagious! They seem to be spreading! :whisper: :shocked: anic:

The CV videos may well be damned well worth it. People that laugh live longer.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Cool to see a South African artist twice in that list, The Kiffness.


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

Великолепно!


----------



## Catapillar (Feb 27, 2018)

Great voice! Good videos. Thanks for sharing.


----------

